# طريقة تنصيب برنامج Ansys ؟



## احمد النعيمي (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على طريقة تنصيب برنامج Ansys مع ذكر الخطوات بالتفصيل ان امكن. مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير.
احمد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hosamj3300 (28 فبراير 2008)

*هذه هي طريقة التنصيب بالتفصيل...لعيونك*

طريقة تنصيب برنامج ANSYS 
أولاً - تحضير ملف MAGNITUDE :
* انسخ المجلد MAGNITUDE الموجود ضمن الـ CD إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر
وليكن على سطح المكتب .
افتح الملف ANSYS ذو الامتداد DAT بواسطة المفكرة .
* نقوم بنسخ اسم الكمبيوتر مكان العبارة HOST أعلى الصفحة .
* نضغط START>RUN ونكتب CMD نضغط OK .
* تظهر لدينا نافذة MSDOS .
* نكتب العبارة IPCONFIG /ALL ونضغط ENTER .
* ننسخ الرموز المجودة جنب العبارة 
............ PHYSICAL ADDRESS 
ونضعها مكان الأصفار في ملف ANSYS 
حيث لا توضع الإشارة (-) بين الرموز عند النسخ إلى المفكرة .أي نحذف هذه الإشارة عند النسخ إلى ملف ال dat
* نحفظ التغيرات ونغلق المفكرة .
* نضغط على الملف الدفعي Keygen الموجود ضمن الملف MAGNITUDE 
فيتولد لدينا ملف License .
* نقوم بتغير اسم الملف License إلى اسم أخر وليكن License 1 .
ثانياً - تنصيب البرنامج :
* من محتويات cd بنقر الملف setup حيث يتم تنصيب البرنامج بشكل طبيعي .
* عندما يتم إكمال تنصيب البرنامج تظهر نافذة لتنصيب ملف الترخيص بعنوان:
(ANSYS FLEXLM SETUP) نجيب YES على أسئلة البرنامج .
* نضغط NEXT يظهر لدينا مربع الحوار نختار الملف License 1 الموجود
في المجلد MAGNITUDE نضغط OPEN ثم Finish لنقوم بتشغيل البرنامج بشكل 
طبيعي .
ملاحظة :
يتم الحصول على اسم الحاسب الخاص بك من خصائص جهاز الكمبيوتر
جهاز الكمبيوتر > خصائص > اسم الكمبيوتر > اسم المكبيوتر > تغيير
ملاحظة ثانية :
يجب تفعيل كرت الشبكة .....
مع تحيااااااااااات... حسام...كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## abdo292001 (23 أبريل 2008)

بعد تحميل البرنامج فيه 03 ملفات مضغوطة وبعد فك الضغط لا يوجد اي ملف Magnitude


----------



## abo79 (28 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوان الاعزاء بعد تنصيب هذا البرنامج حسب خطوات المذكورة لطريقة تنصيب الكراك 
بعد فتح Start>> programs<<< Ansys 
يضهر هذا البوكس









ارجو من حضرتكم الكريم حل لهذا المشكلة
وشكرا


----------



## samehsaad2003 (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## نبيه الدياب (24 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=89120&highlight=%CF%D1%E6%D3+%CC%C7%E3%DA%C9+%E3%ED%E1%C7%E4&page=2


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*قم أخى بتنصيب البرنامج عادى جدا*

*  ثم بعد ذلك قم بتنصيب LICENCE MANAGMENT*

*  واضغط على YES ثم NO ثم YES*

*  واذهب الى مصدر البرنامج وابحث عن ملف اسمه EXE.keygen أو CRACK.EXE*

*  وانسخة على سطح المكتب وبعد ذلك شغله*

*  سينتج عنه ملف يسمى LICENCE.DAT*

*  بعد ذلك تذهب فى قائمة ALLPROGRAM ثم ANSYS FLEXlm License Manager *

*  ثم ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility*

*  ثم INSTALL LICENCE FILE وتبحث عن الملف وتضعه*

*  وبعد ذلك شغله براحتك*

*  ومبروك عليك البرنامج*

*  لاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء*​


----------



## uuum9999 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## abuahmedali (23 يناير 2010)

عزيزي ... الف شكر مقدما علي الشرح ... لكن لي سؤال ..

نسخة البرنامج الذي لدي هي الأصدار 12
وهي تحتوي علي الملف (magnitude ) فقط
وهي لا تحتوي علي الملفات المذكورة ( crack.exe and keygen.exe ) ... فاذا كانت موجودة لديك ارجو التكرم بتنزيلها
او تنزيل الملفات التي تقوم بتفعيل الكراك ..​


----------



## abuahmedali (15 مارس 2010)

لم يتكرم احد علي بعد ...بالرغم من مرور اكثر من شهر علي تعليقي ..
 بتزويدي بفولدر (magnitude )
 يحتوي علي ملف دفعي (keygen ) ..

 بالرغم من ان الحاسب لدي متسطب عليه برنامج مضاد للفيروسات 
 الألماني أفيرا ... الذي يمنع اوتوماتيكيا اي ملف به فيروس وخاصة نوع التروجان ..
ويتعامل مع ملفات الكي جن علي انها ملفات وبرامج غير مرغوب فيها

 من له راي ويقدر يساعد ... ارجو الا يبخل علينا 
 ويتفضل ويدلي بدلوه

 تحياتي​


----------



## o lyonnais (7 يونيو 2010)

abuahmedali قال:


> عزيزي ... الف شكر مقدما علي الشرح ... لكن لي سؤال ..
> 
> نسخة البرنامج الذي لدي هي الأصدار 12
> وهي تحتوي علي الملف (magnitude ) فقط
> ...



اخي العزيز مشكلتي نفس مشكلتك تماما ولم اجد اي حل لها حتى الان رغم بحثي الكثير والمتواصل يوميا على الانترنت لها والبرنامج موجود وينقصه الكراك فقط 
انا انتظر رد ايجابي او حل من احد الاخوة هنا بالمنتدى وان شاء الله إن حلت معي هذه المشكلة سوف اضع الحل مباشرة هنا


----------



## طكمم (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...........
ارجوا منكم تعليمي كيفية تنصيب برنامج ansys v14 واكون ممنون جدا لكم مع الشكر


----------

